

How to get things done - DaniFong
http://www.hackvan.com/pub/stig/etext/how-to-get-things-done-despite-procrastination.txt

======
ArcticCelt
I involuntary used that technique to stop playing WOW. Some time ago I decide
to better organize my gaming schedule so I thought that first thing in the
morning should be 2h of gaming. After two weeks I started procrastinating on
my gaming duties until I was completely disgusted by and abandoned the game :)

Interesting how when something becomes to much of an obligation it lose it's
recreational value.

------
michael_dorfman
I had a similar epiphany back in my youth, when I was working at a cafeteria.
A co-worker and I had to sweep and mop the floor each day, so we decided we'd
alternate which of us swept, and which mopped-- only we completely arbitrarily
decided that the one mopping was lucky, and it was awful to be stuck with the
sweeping. It didn't take too many days of pretending before it actually seemed
to be the case....

------
danohuiginn
In other words: <http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/>

~~~
DaniFong
In fact, I found this link by hearing Marc Andreessen at startup school,
looking at his blog, reading the 'The Pmarca Guide to Personal Productivity',
looking at the section on structured procrastination, and discovering this
article as the first known instance of an article focusing on the effect in
print.

~~~
smalter
wow, i wonder what work you were supposed to be doing.

------
thingsilearned
I pretty much use the same method. Today though its very important that you
rid yourself from all the entertainment that's so easily available, (ie. TV,
web distractions)

He's doing his real work in those "breaks" you take while he's doing the most
major task. Its important not to just check facebook :).

------
Dylanfm
I like to think of my Grandfather's advice: "The universe rewards action". So
true! With so many blogs and so forth discussing GTD it's refreshing to read a
great perspective written in a different era and in a different style.

------
staunch
> _...including one of a Viper Fish which I wish you could see. You would die
> laughing..._

Upon reading this I immediately searched on Google Images for "Viper Fish".
The power of the interwebs is overwhelming.

------
misterbwong
Funny. This is how I start a lot of my apps.

Example: I've just been tasked to manage a project at work. While thinking it
through, I realize our intranet project tracking software (not MS project)
sucks big time. So now I'm working on the new app :)

------
dangoldin
Very good article. I think everyone with a motivation problem should read
this!

------
metatronscube
by not doing other things

